# Which Frogs are Shy and which are Bold?



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

I was just wondering which types of Poison Dart Frogs are Shy and hide alot and which ones are Bold and Adventures and out in the open?


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Leucamelas are a bold breed. Also, green auratus' are too if they are the Cuban ones I believe it is, can someone correct me on that of I'm wrong I know it's something with a C. Those are two of the ones I know the best that are bold. My brother has 5 leucs and his are out all the time.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Not to come across as rude, but you've started a number of threads over the past month that have been discussed to death in the past (this one being no exception). I think it's time to start looking for that "search" function.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

It might be easier to do some homeowork on a number of species first. When you pin down a few, ask those members keeping the same particular species to comment on their boldness.

While species are generally known to be a certain way (shy versus bold) you do have the ability to minimize shyness by providing an environment in which the frogs feel comfortable.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Pacblu202 said:


> Leucamelas are a bold breed. Also, green auratus' are too if they are the Cuban ones I believe it is, can someone correct me on that of I'm wrong I know it's something with a C. Those are two of the ones I know the best that are bold. My brother has 5 leucs and his are out all the time.


Ummm there is no such thing as a cuban auratus. Smh


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

that Frog Guy said:


> I was just wondering which types of Poison Dart Frogs are Shy and hide alot and which ones are Bold and Adventures and out in the open?


Terribilis are very bold, as they still believe they are massively toxic...poor fellas



Pacblu202 said:


> Leucamelas are a bold breed. Also, green auratus' are too if they are the Cuban ones I believe it is, can someone correct me on that of I'm wrong I know it's something with a C. Those are two of the ones I know the best that are bold. My brother has 5 leucs and his are out all the time.


Starts with a C...Costa Rican?


----------



## nonliteral (Mar 26, 2012)

It's also worth remembering that while a given species or morph may be bold in general, it's all up to the individual frogs; I've got leucs that are massively shy, and thumbs (amazonicus) that would probably mug you if they thought you might have a fruit fly or two in your pocket...


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

My vittatus are generally shy but do come out, but my imitators are extremely bold, and I see all 4 every day


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i love your wording about mugging, funny stuff 



nonliteral said:


> It's also worth remembering that while a given species or morph may be bold in general, it's all up to the individual frogs; I've got leucs that are massively shy, and thumbs (amazonicus) that would probably mug you if they thought you might have a fruit fly or two in your pocket...


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> Ummm there is no such thing as a cuban auratus. Smh


Hahahaha hey shut it! I knew it was wrong. Costa rica then like someone said


----------

